# Youtube



## Padawan (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo alle Zusammen,
seit einigen Tagen lädt youtub zumindest die meistens Videos nicht mehr.
Ist es nur bei mir so, oder auch bei euch?

Lg Padawan


----------



## sheel (1. Juli 2012)

Hi

mir sind keine Probleme aufgefallen.

Kommt die ganze Seite nicht mehr oder nur das Video?
Wird irgendeine Meldung gezeigt?


----------



## Padawan (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,
nur das Video: es kamm zuerst "an error occurred. please try again later", worauf ich Firefox und Adobe Flashplayer neuinstalliert habe.
Jetzt komm nur eine Schwarze fläche, wo das Video sein sollte.

Lg Padawan


----------



## sheel (11. Juli 2012)

Sind die Buttons (Pause, Lautstärke...) da?

Gehört der Internetzugang dir allein oder bist du Mitnutzer von was Größerem (Firewall...)?


----------



## Lime (11. Juli 2012)

Sonstige Beschwerden...? Möglicherweise eine Internetdrossel aufgrund zu hohen Traffics?
Hast du mal probiert einen statischen DNS-Eintrag bei deiner Netzwerkkarte/deinem Router einzustellen? Google DNS bietet sich an (IP: 8.8.8.8), da Youtube zu Google gehört.

Das Problem kommt mir bekannt vor.

@Sheel: Normalerweise ist der Player zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon geladen, lediglich die Verbindung zum Video fehlt. Der Fehler kommt mir durchaus bekannt vor.


----------



## Padawan (11. Juli 2012)

das ist das einzige Problem. Das merkwürdige ist, dass es mit Internet Explorer funktioniert und nicht mit Firefox. Ich habe keine Veränderungen in den Einstellungen gemacht.


----------



## Lime (11. Juli 2012)

Hast du mal den Firefox neu installiert?
Proxy-Einstellungen überprüft?

Flashplayer aktualisiert?


----------

